# The 2nd Version of the 2015 TalkClassical Favorite Operas Thread



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi everyone.
This is my second attempt at a favorite operas thread. 
Before I post the first draft of the list in a few minutes, I will explain how exactly the list will be made.
This is how:
*Round 1*
I will post the first draft of the list of operas. After that, I will give seven days (until Monday, August 3, at 12 AM CST) for each member to nominate up to ten operas not on the list for inclusion on said list. I will determine which operas will be on the list by setting a limit on the number of recommendations each opera must have ( 2-4, depending on number of lists of nominations sent in and how many operas receive multiple nominations.) The final draft will be posted on any date from August 4- August 7. We will then move on to the regular process.

*The Official Process*
Each part of the official process (ie figuring out works 1-10, 11-20, etc.) will be divided into two rounds: the selection round and the voting round.
The Selection Round
In each selection round, all members who wish to participate will nominate and rank, 1-10, ten operas off the list in the hopes of them making it into the voting round.This stage will take 5-7 days, as user participation dictates. This round will be scored as follows:
The selection of works for the voting round will be based on the number of times the opera is nominated and the ranking in each selection-round list. A first-place ranking will award 20 points, second place 19, third place 18, and so on. The total amount of rank points will be added to the number of nominations, and the top 20 operas will go on to the voting round.
The Voting Round
The procedures and scoring are the same as the selection round, except for only the top ten operas will receive recognition, with the ten highest scores being placed from highest point amount to lowest point amount in each block of ten (ie 1-10, 11-20, etc.)

Additional information:
Operettas and musicals: Operettas are permitted for inclusion on the list and for nominations in Round 1. Musicals are prohibited.
Opera Cycles: Opera cycles such as Stockhausen's Licht cycle, Wagner's Ring cycle, Puccini's Il Trittico, etc. will be divided into individual operas.
Discussion: A discussion thread will be created shortly. Please refrain from discussion in this particular thread, due to the fact that this thread's purpose is for voting ONLY. Thank you!

I hope to see you all nominating and voting shortly.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Adamo - Little Women
Adamo- Lysistrata
Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams- I Was Looking at the Ceiling and Then I Saw the Sky
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Albéniz - Merlin
Auber- Le Domino Noir
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Barber- Antony and Cleopatra
Barber- A Hand of Bridge
Barber- Vanessa
Bartok- Bluebeard's Castle
Beethoven- Fidelio
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Bellini- I Capuleti e I Montecchi
Bellini- I Puritani
Bellini - Il Pirata
Bellini- La Sonambula
Bellini- Norma
Berg- Lulu
Berg- Wozzeck
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz- La Damnation de Faust
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Berlioz- Les Troyens
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet- Carmen
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boieldieu - La dame blanche
Boito - Nerone
Boito – Mefistofele
Borodin - Prince Igor
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - Gloriana
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten- Peter Grimes
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faust
Cage- Europeras
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Cherubini – Médée
Cilea- Adriana Lecouvreur
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
Debussy- Pelleas et Melisande
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla – El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti- Don Pasquale
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti- La Fille du Regiment
Donizetti- L'Elisir d'Amore
Donizetti- Lucia di Lammermoor
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti – L’ Assedio Calais
Donizetti – Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti – Rita
Donizetti- Roberto Devereux
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak – Dimitrij
Dvorak- Rusalka
Dvorak – The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Erkel - Bánk Bán
Flotow - Alessandro Stradella
Flotow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Gershwin- Porgy and Bess
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano- Andrea Chenier
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - La Belle et la Bête
Glass – Satygraha
Glass - Waiting for the barbarians
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck- Orfeo ed Euridice
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide
Gluck – La Rencontre Imprévue
Godard - Jocelyn
Goetz - Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung
Gomes - Fosca
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Maria Tudor
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod- Faust
Gounod - Mireille
Gounod- Romeo et Juliette
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Grétry- Zémire et Azor
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel- Alcina
Handel- Ariodante
Handel- Giulio Cesare
Handel - Hercules
Handel- Orlando
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Semele
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel – Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Partenope
Handel – Rodelinda
Handel – Serse
Handel - Teseo
Handel – Theodora
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - Armida
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn – Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn – L’ Incontro Improvviso
Haydn – La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn – La Vera Constanza
Haydn – Orlando Paladino
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Cardillac
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Humperdinck- Hansel und Gretel
This is part one of the list.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek- Jenufa
Janacek - Kat’a Kabanova
Janacek- The Cunning Little Vixen
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - The Makropulos Case
Janacek – Osud (Destiny)
Kienzl - Der Evangelimann
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Kreutzer - Das Nachtlager von Granada
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Lehar- The Land of Smiles
Lehar- Die Lustige Witwe
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo- I Pagliacci
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo – La Bohème
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lortzing - Der Wildschuetz
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Lully - Armide
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Maillart - Das Glöckchen des Eremiten
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni- Cavalleria Rusticana
Mascagni – Iris
Mascagni- Lodoletta
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet – Cendrillon
Massenet – Esclarmonde
Massenet – Hérodiade
Massenet – Le Cid
Massenet- Manon
Massenet – Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet – Thaïs
Massenet- Werther
Méhul - Joseph
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer – Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi- L'Incoronasione di Poppea
Monteverdi- L'Orfeo
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Monteverdi – Arianna
Monteverdi – Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart- Bastien und Bastienne
Mozart- Cosi fan Tutte
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart- Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail
Mozart- Die Zauberflöte
Mozart- Don Giovanni
Mozart- Idomeneo
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart- La Clemenza di Tito
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Mozart- Le Nozze de Figaro
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Mussorgsky- Boris Gudunov
Mussorgsky – Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky – Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Offenbach- La Belle Helene 
Offenbach- Les Contes d'Hoffmann
Offenbach- Orphee aux Enfers
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc – Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
Prokofiev – The Gambler
Prokofiev- The Love for Three Oranges
Prokofiev- War and Peace
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini- Gianni Schicchi
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini- La Bohème
Puccini- La Fanciulla del West
Puccini- La Rondine
Puccini - Le Villi
Puccini- Madama Butterfly
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Puccini- Suor Angelica
Puccini- Tosca
Puccini- Turandot
Purcell- Dido and Aeneas
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell – Dioclesian
Purcell – King Arthur
Purcell – The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rachmaninov - Francesca da Rimini
Rachmaninov - Monna Vanna
Rachmaninov - The Miserly Knight
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau- Les Indes Galantes
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rautavaara - Kaivos
Ravel- L'Enfant et les Sortileges
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimsky-Korsakov- The Golden Cockerel
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov – Christmas Night
Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashchey the Immortal
Rimski-Korsakov – May Night


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Adding these operas not this list right now.

1) Neither - Morton Feldman
2) Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - Helmut Lachenmann
3) Lady MacBeth of the Mtsensk District - Dmitri Shostakovich
4) L'Amour de loin - Kaija Saariaho
5) Treemonisha - Scott Joplin
6) The Cave - Steve Reich
7) Moses und Aron - Arnold Schoenberg
8) Licht (or LICHT) - Karlheinz Stockhausen
9) Greek - Mark Anthony Turnage
10) Anna Nicole - Mark Anthony Turnage


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

It seems just a tad unnecessary to have another opera voting thread going at the same time, in the same forum? With similar or identical members voting, the results are going to be almost identical.

Well if this whole thing wasn't sort of a circus already...


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Adding these operas not this list right now.
> 
> 1) Neither - Morton Feldman
> 2) Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - Helmut Lachenmann
> ...


 Some of these are on the list; it is just that I haven't posted part 3 yet.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini- Il Barbiere di Siviglia
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - L'Equivoco Stravagante
Rossini - La cambiale di matrimonio
Rossini- La Cenerentola
Rossini - La Gazzetta
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini – La Donna del Lago
Rossini – La Gazza Ladra
Rossini- L'Italiana in Algeri
Rossini – Mosè in Egitto
Rossini – Semiramide
Rossini – Tancredi
Roussel - Padmavati
Saariaho- L'Amour de Loin
Saint-Saëns – Henry VIII
Saint-Saëns- Samson et Dalila
Salieri - Tarare
Salieri- Falstaff
Salieri - Europa riconosciuta
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schoenberg- Moses und Aron
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schreker - Der Schatzgräber
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Schreker - Flammen
Schreker - Irrelohe
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Shostakovich- Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
Shostakovich – The Gamblers
Shostakovich – The Nose
Smetana - Dalibor
Smetana- The Bartered Bride
Smyth - The Wreckers
Spohr - Faust
Spontini- Agnes von/di Hohenstaufen
Spontini - La Vestale
Spontini - Olimpie
Stockhausen - Sonntag
Stockhausen- Montag
Stockhausen- Dienstag
Stockhausen- Mittwoch
Stockhausen- Donnerstag
Stockhausen- Freitag
Stockhausen- Samstag
Strauss (Johann)- Der Zigeunerbaron
Strauss (Johann)- Die Fledermaus
Strauss (Johann)- Eine Nacht in Venedig
Strauss (Richard)- Arabella
Strauss (Richard)- Ariadne auf Naxos
Strauss (Richard)- Capriccio
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Strauss (Richard)- Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
Strauss (Richard) - Elektra
Strauss (Richard) - Feuersnot
Strauss (Richard) - Guntram
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Strauss (Richard)- Salome
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Stravinsky - Mavra
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Stravinsky- The Rake's Progress
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Tchaikovsky- Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Tchaikovsky- Pique Dame
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomas- Mignon
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Thomson - The Mother of Us All
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Various- The Enchanted Island
Verdi- Aida
Verdi - Attila
Verdi- Don Carlos
Verdi- Ernani
Verdi- Falstaff
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi- Il Trovatore
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi- La Forza del Destino
Verdi- La Traviata
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi- Macbeth
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi- Otello
Verdi- Rigoletto
Verdi- Simon Boccanegra
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi- Un Ballo in Maschera
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi- Bajazet
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Wagner- Das Rheingold
Wagner- Der Fliegende Hollander
Wagner- Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner- Die Walkure 
Wagner- Götterdämmerung
Wagner- Lohengrin
Wagner- Parsifal
Wagner - Rienzi
Wagner- Siegfried
Wagner- Tannhauser
Wagner- Tristan und Isolde
Weber- Der Freischutz
Weber- Euryanthe
Weber - Oberon
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Weill- Down in the Valley
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules
Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

OK, the full first draft is up!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Adding these operas not this list right now.

1) Neither - Morton Feldman
2) Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - Helmut Lachenmann
3) Treemonisha - Scott Joplin
4) The Cave - Steve Reich
5) Greek - Mark Anthony Turnage
6) Anna Nicole - Mark Anthony Turnage
7) The Photographer - Philip Glass

Now revised to include those.



Faustian said:


> It seems just a tad unnecessary to have another opera voting thread going at the same time, in the same forum? With similar or identical members voting, the results are going to be almost similar.
> 
> Well if this whole thing wasn't sort of a circus already...


Considering that none of my top 10 choices made it in the first round of voting in the other voting thread, this is a chance for my redemption like Parsifal. Maybe things could be different here.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Adding these operas not this list right now.
> 
> 1) Neither - Morton Feldman
> 2) Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - Helmut Lachenmann
> ...


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

So what do we do now?


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Albert7 said:


> Considering that none of my top 10 choices made it in the first round of voting in the other voting thread, this is a chance for my redemption like Parsifal. Maybe things could be different here.


I have no doubt that some of your choices will make it on the final list eventually; they are getting enough nominations that its just a matter of time.



Queen of the Nerds said:


> Right you are. Besides, two different polls make things more interesting and fun!


Try more chaotic.

You do realize that ideally these lists work best if they are as inclusive as possible? By starting competition, creating bewilderment and dividing participation its only hurting everyone really.


----------



## DonAlfonso (Oct 4, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Considering that none of my top 10 choices made it in the first round of voting in the other voting thread, this is a chance for my redemption like Parsifal. Maybe things could be different here.


Looks like Parsifal is safely in the top 10 of the second round


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2015)

Faustian said:


> Try more chaotic.
> 
> You do realize that ideally these lists work best if they are as inclusive as possible? By starting competition, creating bewilderment and dividing participation its only hurting everyone really.


Chaotic, yes. And, I'll be honest; it seems downright disrespectful.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

I do not understand what is going on here.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Is this a second 100 operas game? After a few rounds in the other thread I am quite deflated, almost sad. Only the fact that this is a game helps me. Maybe we should make a few divisions, like bel canto, verismo, modern...otherwise it is much too vast and the results are weird.


----------



## BelCantoGuy (Jul 20, 2015)

Interested but what do we do here?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

This is nice but I don't quite understand the rules/process.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

sabrina said:


> Is this a second 100 operas game? After a few rounds in the other thread I am quite deflated, almost sad. Only the fact that this is a game helps me. Maybe we should make a few divisions, like bel canto, verismo, modern...otherwise it is much too vast and the results are weird.


Good idea! I am considering after the main thread, to do categories like you said.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

BelCantoGuy and ArtMusic:
The rules and procedures are outlined in the first post. If you have any more questions, send me a private message, and I'll answer.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Once again, I would like everyone to keep the discussion in the discussion thread, please. Thank you!
- Queen of the Nerds


----------



## Enformedepoire (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow, that's a pretty comprehensive list! I'm especially happy to see so many 20th and 21st century operas on the list, though still missing some of my absolute favorites...

Here are my nominations for those that are not on the list:

1. Birtwistle - The Mask of Orpheus
2. Casella - La Donna Serpente
3. Dallapiccola - Il Prigioniero
4. Dallapiccola - Ulisse
5. Feldman - Neither
6. Korngold - Das Wunder der Heliane
7. Krenek - Karl V
8. Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
9. MacFarren - Robin Hood
10. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tale of the Tsar Saltan


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Great list for sure!


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

I noticed several glaring omissions from your list:

*Rimsky-Korsakov - Sadko
Albéric Magnard - Guercoeur
Erkki Melartin - Aino*


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

OK, everyone.
Sorry to disappoint you all, but I cannot continue this list, for two reasons:
1. With school coming up soon, I'll have less time than ever to manage an ongoing voting thread;
2. It is glaringly obvious that there can be only one winning thread, and that one is Faustian's.
Maybe in a few years it will work out.
I'm sorry. 
Thank you all for participating.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Why is Menotti's _The Saint of Bleecker Street _missing?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Why is Menotti's _The Saint of Bleecker Street _missing?


Because you are to late.
The poll is closed and can be :tiphat:found in the opera section


----------

